# Tide vs. Purex



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I bought some Tide on sale the other day and used it to give dd's dipes their final wash before they go into storage for a few months to wait for Feb. baby. I normally use Purex which seems to clean okay. So I washed with a full scoop of Tide in a cold wash, then a hot wash with just Calgon, then 2 more plain hot washes to make sure they were fully stripped before storage.

When they came out of the second wash I smelled them and they were so *fresh* compared to the Purex!! Normally because I wait so long to wash the dipes the smell sets into the poly in the dipes I have. I add tea tree oil which helps somewhat, but didn't even add any this time.

So why did the Tide make them smell so fresh? Is it because I used more detergent than normal? Is it because it's a different degergent and it's good to alternate btwn. detergents every so often (heard this one before)? Or is Tide just a better detergent?

Darshani


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

i have noticed the same thing with tide. it leaves our stuff smelling so good.


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been using Dreft on my 4 month old's clothes and diapers. I had thought that most regular detergents would cause skin irritations in babies. Has anyone found that to be the case?

We use Purex for our adult clothes, and I would love to be able to wash things all together!


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate to say this, but I think Tide is the best detergent I've ever used! I've tried tons of detergents, but Tide just seems to clean the best, and doesn't leave a heavily perumey aftersmell (is that a word?)lol


----------

